
How to Find Partners for a Startup - dlwhitehurst
I want to tell everyone about my startup because I really want some help and another brain to bounce ideas and maybe code and tinker. Every time I bring up the NDA, they run. I can&#x27;t seem to find people like myself that just &quot;find&quot; the energy to make this happen. Thoughts?
======
daledentonIII
As with all things, "it depends." I'm currently looking for another one or two
team members. The thing we're building is hard to build so I don't really mind
getting right into it.

However, I have a few other pitches that I'll dive into to get a feel for a
person. For me, it's about friendship. Or rather, perhaps more. That is, I'm
not looking for engineers I'm looking for believers. The type of people I look
for would probably bolt too if I asked them to sign an NDA (my only experience
with such things is in large corporations, which NDAs come later anyways––and
[usually] not on the first date).

For me, it comes down to trust. You may be concerned about sharing your idea
(if you're sharing other confidential information, then I could see how the
NDA is necessary). Ideas are often the least valuable thing an early
employee/candidate could take from you (or an investor for that matter).

It seems like you have already determined the problem. Maybe you should
approach a consultant that is comfortable [frequently] signing NDAs; ask them
if you should be asking other potential candidates to sign the same NDA.

------
ktpsns
Communication is really the key problem here. I am looking for joining
startups, but anything I found (for instance on angelist) sounds super boring.
This is probably because people don't advertise their ideas in fear of getting
them stolen. But ideas are the only things which attract me.

The solution would be to better advertise _some_ ideas. It is a small path
between saying nothing and saying everything.

------
light5
my friend, where are you? we might want to create startup to find partners

